# Hello from Charleston, SC



## SimonPeter (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm super new to beekeeping. Just ordered my hive and things yesterday. I've wanted to do this my whole life and I'm finally in a position to be able to. Super excited!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Enjoy the ride and good luck this year. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome to beekeeping, I suggest you may benefit from contacting your local organization www.charlestonbees.org We have our state organization meeting on March 5 in Columbia,, look it up by googling,, SC Beekeepers


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey simon it's gonna be a great year.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome neighbor!! I am not to far from you, Ridgeville SC.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## SimonPeter (Feb 28, 2016)

Think I'm gonna need alot of help!


----------

